
Mosh - tosh
https://mosh.org
======
krackers
Unfortunately Mosh doesn't support native scrollback. The alternative is
Eternal Terminal [1]

[1]
[https://mistertea.github.io/EternalTerminal/](https://mistertea.github.io/EternalTerminal/)

~~~
loeg
Another alternative is use of GNU screen or tmux inside the mosh session.

------
JdeBP
I wonder whether the State Synchronization Protocol has been documented, yet.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11612615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11612615)

------
mlevental
what a coincidence i was just looking for this and my "brain index" could only
retrieve mitmproxy

------
thrifter
How did you get the domain name? Care to share the story?

------
innagadadavida
Just use tmux, it might not get faster than mosh, but it never fails.

~~~
pensatoio
Tmux and mosh do entirely different things. In fact, I’d recommend you use
them both together...

~~~
innagadadavida
Why the down vote? I have tried it many times and I’m posting as a unsatisfied
mosh user. When it works, it does very beautifully. but folks have VPN and
weird routers at work that just don’t interact well with UDP. So sticking with
SSH and tmux is way more reliable for me.

~~~
loeg
ssh is comparable to mosh; not tmux. Your comment mistakenly suggested that
tmux replace mosh, whereas you actually meant to suggest using ssh to replace
mosh (and tmux for saving state when ssh inevitably loses connection, which
mosh handles more gracefully).

It also did not justify or qualify the statement. So the non-sequitur in
combination with an absolutism is probably why you saw downvotes.

Here's a better way to express what I think you meant:

"In UDP-hostile networks, mosh isn't suitable. For these situations, classic
TCP ssh works well. To handle disconnects without losing your work, you can
use GNU screen or tmux."

